

Brick – Webfonts that actually look good - grflynn
http://brick.im/

======
Yaa101
Is it me? or my browser? (firefox) or my system? (Mageia with autohinting
enabled), but I do not see any difference between the fonts on this site and
the woff files I use myself in several projects. I am a critical type user as
I use design programs like illustrator and indesign for on paper designs.

Can somebody show me the difference?

